# wild pigeon



## mindeezy (Oct 2, 2001)

what would you do if you found a wild pigeon, can i keep it or i release it to the wild?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Lets assume the pigeon you find is in good shape, not suffering from anything, just lost or has somehow found itself in your possession.
You can release the pigeon back to the wild or you can decide to keep the pigeon as a pet. 
If you release it, do so in an area where there are other wild feral pigeons. 
If you decide to keep it, let us know and we will give you some pointers on your options for housing, feeding, and careing for your pigoen.
I have two wild pet pigeons at the present time and I can say that they are wonderful pets.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## mindeezy (Oct 2, 2001)

isn't it illegal to keep it? will i be fined if i keep it as pet


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ryan,

No, it is not illegal to keep feral pigeons as pets. They are also known as Rock Doves and are not state or federally protected.

Did you "get lucky" here?

Terry Whatley


----------



## mindeezy (Oct 2, 2001)

if its not illegal, than can i just go and catch one wild pigeon to have as pet?


----------



## pigeon_brian2 (Sep 14, 2001)

yes you can go out and catch a few of them and keep them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ryan,

Do NOT go out and catch a few. Stay with me for a couple of days and you will end up saving the lives of some pigeons that would otherwise be killed. 

While it would be legal to try and catch a wild pigeon, you would end up with a feral bird that I am not sure you know how to try to take care of yet. Also, ferals take a lot more time to "tame" down and some never do.

I really, really think you need to wait for the "perfect" situation .. it will come and you will get a bird or birds. I have posted all the Oregon rehabbers on your behalf, so watch your e-mail.

Terry Whatley


----------



## mindeezy (Oct 2, 2001)

terry, i will try to wait for another week, by that time if i can't get a hold of pigeon to have as pet, then i guess my luck is run out and i do not meant for having a relationship with them, the only thing i could hope is to raise one, cause my parent are going to change their minds after next week, and i been waiting ever since i was about 8


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi again Ryan,

I also hope you are able to get your much wanted pigeons soon. Let's see if you hear from anyone over the weekend. Also check your message in the For Sale section. I believe someone was willing to ship to you. 

As to my post about not trying to catch wild pigeons ... if you get them very, very young and hand feed them, then there is no problem as they will not fear you and will be very tame. If you get an adult feral pigeon, they will often be extremely frightened of you and may never become tame. I have two ferals (Moonbeam with a broken wing that was not repairable and Bandit who cannot use his legs) that I have had for many, many months. Both of these birds are still terrified of me or any human. This is especially sad because neither can ever be released due to their physical condition.

Terry Whatley


----------

